# Am I the only one?



## Jude (Apr 8, 2006)

Who is not impressed with Sweetie Cake?


<ducks>


----------



## Miss_Behave (Apr 8, 2006)

nope you are not alone, I'll get none of the stuff


----------



## michy_mimi (Apr 8, 2006)

I wnat to see them first, but I really am not all that impressed either...but that could be because I am on a major lotion and bath binge at the moment!  lol


----------



## SMMY (Apr 8, 2006)

I like the pigments, but I am new to MAC and don't have very many to my name yet. I also like the pencils. The quad doesn't look as pretty in actual photos as it did in the promos. Nothing else is really a must have for me from this collection. I think I'll be spending most of my money on the summer collections instead, especially the new eyeliners.


----------



## Wattage (Apr 8, 2006)

I can agree with you. I really like one of the pigments and one of the glasses but I don't think I will be getting the quad, the laquers, the glosses or any of the liners. 

Too much of the collection is not "wearable" for  me. And by that I mean wearable to work and school. I am really into collecting beautiful neutrals and sheer, soft colours right now and unfortunately (but fortunate for my CC), Sweetie Cake is just a little too loud for me. Also, anything with cool colours (blue & purple esp) tend to look horrid on me - and blue and purple seem to be what SC is all about!

I enjoyed last year's collections much more than anything that has come out thus far this year. Culturebloom was a big disappointment for me.

You're not alone!


----------



## glamella (Apr 8, 2006)

I'm not into the summer stuff. Lure/Bait/Hooked and Sundressing... I'm hoping Turquatic will be good.


----------



## brandiisamonkey (Apr 8, 2006)

I like the pigments... the eyeshadows are eh to me... and the liners are cool... the lil gloss pots are cute but I dont think id ever use them... so im not overly impressed by it... I'll probably get the pigs and 2 of teh pencils and thats it... *shrugs* I like all the colors in culturebloom better...


----------



## caroni99 (Apr 8, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jude* 
_Who is not impressed with Sweetie Cake?


<ducks>_

 
I was waiting for a thread like this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ..I'm not feeling this collection at all. I'll send my b/f to the store to grab me a post card if there is any otherwise I'll just save my money for Sundressing.


----------



## Gloriamgo (Apr 8, 2006)

I got a lot, but only for collection purposes...i guess?  That and I have no self-control!

The things that I really like are Pinked Mauve pigment and mouth watering lipglass, everything else can be passed on (even though I didn't!).


----------



## Winthrop44 (Apr 8, 2006)

Being warm complexioned and somewhat older than alot of folks on here, none of it appeals to me with the possible exception of Petit Four l/g.


----------



## 72Cosmo (Apr 8, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jude* 
_Who is not impressed with Sweetie Cake?


<ducks>_

 
I can see where you wouldn't like these colors. I on the other hand am a NW20 and I can't wait for this collection.


----------



## Jude (Apr 8, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *72Cosmo* 
_I can see where you wouldn't like these colors. I on the other hand am a NW20 and I can't wait for this collection._

 
Me not liking the collection has nothing to do with my skin color.  I am in love with Culturebloom and feel that this collection isn't as pretty.


----------



## blueyedlady87 (Apr 8, 2006)

I'm only hyped for the 2 darker pigments (Apricot Pink and the mauve one) , the glitter pencils, and one lipglass. It's okay. The quad doesn't interest me at all. I think they could have done a lil better job, don't worry! Your not alone.

<3


----------



## bebs (Apr 8, 2006)

well I thought I would like all of it and was getting ready to buy almost all of it, -now only getting the pigments and maybe a few lipglasses- I then got to test it out and play with it today and I talked to a few ma's that got to take it home and play with it and 3 of the 4 that I talked to said the glitter eyeliners hurt -cause the glitter got into their eyes and said they wouldnt sugest it- and then nothing else but those really looks good.. the quad is a bit to light and already have many colours that are the same.


----------



## Ambi (Apr 8, 2006)

Nope, everyone's especially excited about the quad but all the colors in it are so similar to permanent colors it doesn't interest me, and the pigments, bleh.


----------



## d_flawless (Apr 8, 2006)

def. not! i'm only getting a pigment, sweetie cake gloss, and peacocky. i can't WAIT until lure/bait/hooked though, hopefully it is not as disappointing!


----------



## Gloriamgo (Apr 8, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bebs* 
_well I thought I would like all of it and was getting ready to buy almost all of it, -now only getting the pigments and maybe a few lipglasses- I then got to test it out and play with it today and I talked to a few ma's that got to take it home and play with it and 3 of the 4 that I talked to said the glitter eyeliners hurt -cause the glitter got into their eyes and said they wouldnt sugest it- and then nothing else but those really looks good.. the quad is a bit to light and already have many colours that are the same._

 
I can see how the glitter can hurt...the pencil colors are sooo pretty, but the glitter is crazy!  There is so much that goes on with every, ummm stroke?, it almost overpowers the color!  I was pretty sad about that


----------



## Corvs Queen (Apr 8, 2006)

Nothing for  me either. I really like the new Fluidlines that are coming out with Lure/Bait/Hooked too, but I really think that I'm going to wait for the Luquidlast liners. I am sure that I'll end up getting all of them.


----------



## bluegrassbabe (Apr 8, 2006)

I'm getting the pigments, just because I never skip out on pigments. Pigments are as addictive as crack to me. 
I'm probably not getting anything else. The quad doesn't really appeal to me. I don't have much use for the glitter liners, it's something I would wear maybe one or two times. The little lipglosses look kinda cheap to me. They remind me of lipglosses I had when I was a little kid.
I'll be saving most of my cash for the summer collections.


----------



## lara (Apr 8, 2006)

I might get the lip glosses for myself, and everything else can go straight to my kit. I can see myelf using a lot of the sparkly junk at the end of the year for formals, or on young bridesmaids.


----------



## absolut_blonde (Apr 8, 2006)

Eh... I will probably pass on all of it as well. The pigments don't thrill me, and pinks don't suit me much anyway (unless I want to use it on cheeks/lips. Pink on my eyes is out) and the rest is just okay. I will probably wait for the summer stuff isntead.


----------



## coachkitten (Apr 8, 2006)

I'm was really looking forward to it but it saves me a little money knowing that the glitter liners aren't that good!  I think I will still splurge for the pigments just because I love to collect them!


----------



## depecher (Apr 8, 2006)

I had major high hopes for the quad due to the promo photos. I have seen the haul photos of it and it realllllllyyyy doesn't look like I will buy it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 This may change in person, but I have a feeling that I won't get much on Thursday. I am disappointed but I guess this is a good thing. I've discovered NYX eyeshadows and bold colors.


----------



## lovejam (Apr 8, 2006)

It didn't seem too exciting to me, either. Although I would have liked to get the nail polishes, because those were way cute. There's no real collections I want at the moment. If Turquatic and Sundressing are good, I'll go for those. But otherwise, I haven't been terribly excited about a collection since Lingerie.


----------



## Classic Beauty (Apr 8, 2006)

I am not impressed with this collection at all.  I know the shadows will look horrible on me.  I may get a lip glass or two and a pigment, but nothing else.


----------



## Katgirl625 (Apr 9, 2006)

I think this is a real love it or hate it collection.  I personally love it, but the colors are very "me" - I'm sure you're not alone!


----------



## sallytheragdol (Apr 9, 2006)

The quad looks pretty but I doubt I'll get it(too much similiar stuff....) Honestly I don't even like the theme or art on this one. It just doesn't thrill me like Ornementalism Naturally Eccentric or Lingerie or even Culturbloom(though I got nothing from first or last, the art and concept were rad)


----------



## rubixio (Apr 9, 2006)

I'm not getting any of it, actually. hah. If I could see/test it in person, I'd think about one eye pencil, but I'd rather save the money.


----------



## petalpusher (Apr 9, 2006)

I'm not excited about Sweetie Cake either.  I was going to get the lipglasses but I bought all of the ones from Dejarose and some lipsticks from Classic Coordinates so I'm kinda done with lip products for now.  I was going to consider getting the softsparkle eye pencils but after reading the comments about the glitter, I'm not going to.  My eyes are semi-sensitive and the glitter probably wouldn't help.  I might get 1 or 2 pigments because I don't own any pigments (the horror!).  I also might get the quad because I don't have many eyeshadows but we'll see.


----------



## mspixieears (Apr 9, 2006)

Don't think so hon!

I'm getting the quad and some eye pencils, but if they don't look like they suit me, then it's new homes for them. The eye pencils look soooo nice, but I'm afraid they'll be all smudgy on me. 

The only must-have for me was the Petit Four l/g - too much of the collection is far too cool-toned for me to even contemplate owning.

Oh well, good for my bank account *phew*.


----------



## allan_willb (Apr 9, 2006)

i agree....the quad looked so good in the mac ad pic but in real life its fugly...not even worth it....when it comes to a quad for me, it has to have at least 2 awsome colors in it in order for me to buy it....and i wanted the blue and thats it but nothing else looked good so im over it....saving money for pigments...right brandi!!!!


----------



## Jude (Apr 9, 2006)

I was seriously thinking that I was some kind of freak for not liking the collection considering the intensity at which it has been talked up on.  I wish the pigments were a little more original; they look too much like pigments that were recently released. I will get them though because Pigments are, well... pigments!  Gotta get them no matter what!


----------



## exodus (Apr 9, 2006)

I'm loving the look of Petit Four l/g and the pigments 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I arranged a CP for the quad and Peacocked as well, so I hope I'll like them


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Apr 9, 2006)

I thought this collection looked gorgeous when i saw the promo pics first, the quad looks soo pretty but now i've seen 'real' pics of it, it looks so different and not pretty to me at all. And the pigment colours just don't impress me at all, so unwearable in my opinion, though i'd be interested to see the Apricot-ish one. I'm glad i'm not wanting this collection as badly now as it's not coming to UK! But i still think i'll love the SoftSparkle pens if i had them..but maybe not if they don't apply how i'm imagining. Those are the only things i'm annoyed about not being able to have right now.


----------



## Luxurious (Apr 9, 2006)

i only think that the petit glosses looks very cute, but i think i dont buy them. i dont like the pigments becuase of the color and i dont like the colors in general.


----------



## brandiisamonkey (Apr 9, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jude* 
_I was seriously thinking that I was some kind of freak for not liking the collection considering the intensity at which it has been talked up on.  I wish the pigments were a little more original; they look too much like pigments that were recently released. I will get them though because Pigments are, well... pigments!  Gotta get them no matter what!_

 
yeah I think thats all im getting now also... since everyone is saying the pencils hurt or arent worth it (plus I dont wear glitter much since high school lol) And I dont have a TON of pigments yet so I think these will be good for my collection since I didnt get deckchair and all that


----------



## moonrevel (Apr 9, 2006)

I am also not too overwhelmed by this collection.  When I saw the promo photos, I was pretty excited, but the more real life pictures I see, the more I feel kind of meh about it, especially the quad.  I'll probably get one of the pigments (Pinked Mauve), a glitter pencil and one of those gloss pots, because I love a gimmick!  Plus, I have a new LUSH obsession to support, so it's okay to me that I'm not excited about Sweetie Cake!


----------



## Pushpa (Apr 9, 2006)

the only things i care about are the pigs and they don't look that great i am not a big fan of pastel type colors so i am like w/e i will still check it out hahaha but i don't want anything in particular


----------



## Coco_Hailey (Apr 9, 2006)

I'm not interested in sweetie cake either, even the pigments, I already have goldenaire and deckchair so, meh...


----------



## Isis (Apr 9, 2006)

The only thing I like about this collection is the green glitter pencil & maybe the quad. But that still remains to be seen as pics can make the products look much better than they really are. So ... we'll see.


----------



## kaliraksha (Apr 9, 2006)

lipglass and a pigment for me


----------



## anuy (Apr 9, 2006)

petit four lipglass is a for sure thing and i'm a maybe for pinked muave pigment and the quad. it seems like all the collections are SO hyped up that we're bound to be dissapointed.


----------



## Eilinoir (Apr 9, 2006)

I was wanting the quad for a while until I saw pics of it posted by people who got them early. Now, not so much - I'll probably just get Apricot Pink and Lily White pigments, plus a Sparkleliner or two.

Is it me or, from appearance alone (not swatches), the quad colours almost resemble Aquadisiac, Shale/Flirty Number/Stars n' Rockets (from some angles), Vex, and maybe a lighter Swish?


----------



## MACmermaid (Apr 9, 2006)

yay i'm glad i'm not the only one who isn't really feelin' sweetie cake! i swear, this is the first collection in a looooooonng while which won't prompt me to go directly to MAC after work on a thursday. i saw the stuff in person today, and it was pretty but just ok.  sweetie cake looks could probably be recreated pretty accurately w/ perm MAC colors (i hope so b/c the looks that were posted a while ago were really pretty). 

the apricot pink pigment did look nice though....it looked a touch darker/peachier than goldenaire in my opinion.  the lipgloss pots are too "cutesy" for me.

this is a good thing b/c i have a feeling i am going to go buck nuts with sundressing and lure/bait/hooked


----------



## user79 (Apr 9, 2006)

I'm not a "pink" girl at all but I think the pigments look interesting. The rest is very skip-able I think.


----------



## IcedEyez (Apr 10, 2006)

Okay, I understand the unimpressed-ness and things like that....but I thought Sweetie Cake was being used to target basically highschool Seniors and Juniors for their Prom? Did I not read that somewhere? or is that another collection coming out soon...

but back to the point. So if it seems plain and boring to some, and not wearable to work, etc....that's because it's not supposed to be.  It's basically One Occasion Only makeup...


----------



## Brianne (Apr 10, 2006)

I'm getting 2 pigments and Peacocked e/l, but that's it.  Quad doesn't look that great and the l/g shades aren't that original.


----------



## kradge79 (Apr 10, 2006)

I'll probably get pigment samples and one of the glitter liners, but other then that, not too exciting.


----------



## litlaur (Apr 10, 2006)

I'm not really feeling it either. I'm just getting the quad and Petit Four lipglass.

I've considered getting the pigments, but they're a bit blah to me.


----------



## pugmommy7 (Apr 10, 2006)

nothing here either. just "eh" i am much more excited by thesummer stuff coming up. the water themed one-(can't recall the name at present) is looking really good.
 I *may* be more into sweetie cake when I see it irl. But Deja Rose does't thrill me either. The only lip I liked was Giddy which is perm.
The scent was ok, I just went thru a whole search for the hg of rose scents last year so i am over that now. I am going through  viote, and sweet scent thing now. so fickle


----------



## merleskaya (Apr 10, 2006)

I was mildly intrigued only by the purple glitter liner, but if the glitter's all scatter-y like I'm reading it is, I'll refrain.  The rest of the colors/products don't speak to me at all.

merleskaya


----------



## midnightlouise (Apr 10, 2006)

I'm still on the fence about alot of it.  I was super excited seeing the promo pics, but the actual pics are making me re-think my list.  I'll probably only get half of what I had originally intended to get.  The pigments are not really doing it for me. The all look like varying shades of pink. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Maybe seeing it in person will change my mind.


----------



## toofaced (Apr 10, 2006)

Not even the quad? I'm dieing for it......


----------



## user3 (Apr 10, 2006)

Shut up Jude you are going to ruin it for me!


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Apr 10, 2006)

Nope, I'm not impressed either. I'm holding out for the three summer fluidlines!


----------



## Jude (Apr 10, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *'Nessa* 
_Shut up Jude you are going to ruin it for me! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
What did I tell you about that power?!?! >=(


----------



## user3 (Apr 10, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jude* 
_What did I tell you about that power?!?! >=(_

 

Can you feel it? It's awesome! *rips out like the Hulk* LMAO

I am getting those darn pigments. Even if they do look ugly. You  know I  must have them...it's a sickness.


----------



## asraicat (Apr 10, 2006)

hey hunnies, whats the general concensus on the softsparkle pencils?   
great? meh? major fallout?   cast your vote now
i'm torn b/t HOPING & DREADING that the SC piggies will be soo damned similar to recent past releases
they need to mix them up a bit i think- they've all been so similar that it makes me question the new pigment collection launch later this yr


----------



## MissMarley (Apr 10, 2006)

i'm always up for new pigments, but the rest is meh to me


----------



## Colorqueen (Apr 10, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Corv's Queen* 
_Nothing for  me either. I really like the new Fluidlines that are coming out with Lure/Bait/Hooked too, but I really think that I'm going to wait for the Luquidlast liners. I am sure that I'll end up getting all of them._

 
What colors are coming out in Fluidlines?

I am so into liquidlast- I am willing to pass on the pigments from sweetiecake if necessary to save for them.

I only wish we could see this stuff so we could save for all of it- esp the new pigments coming out in June.


----------



## Colorqueen (Apr 10, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *asraicat* 
_hey hunnies, whats the general concensus on the softsparkle pencils?   
great? meh? major fallout?   cast your vote now
i'm torn b/t HOPING & DREADING that the SC piggies will be soo damned similar to recent past releases
they need to mix them up a bit i think- they've all been so similar that it makes me question the new pigment collection launch later this yr_

 
I was never planning on getting them.  MAC pencils are horrid on me.  They run and ghost all over my eyes - now Fluidlines- that is another story.  I LOVE those.


----------



## Colorqueen (Apr 10, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *IcedEyez* 
_Okay, I understand the unimpressed-ness and things like that....but I thought Sweetie Cake was being used to target basically highschool Seniors and Juniors for their Prom? Did I not read that somewhere? or is that another collection coming out soon...

but back to the point. So if it seems plain and boring to some, and not wearable to work, etc....that's because it's not supposed to be.  It's basically One Occasion Only makeup..._

 

That is a very good point


----------



## sigwing (Apr 10, 2006)

but there's that quad!  I liked the swatches I saw in here someplace. *sigh*


----------



## Vennie (Apr 10, 2006)

I am not interesting in this collection at all. Even the pigments don't thrill me. sigh.  Well, it does leave more money for the new fluidlines coming out.


----------



## Chelly (Apr 11, 2006)

i love the collection! its so cute n girly! - your just a freak jude <3


----------



## Jude (Apr 11, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Chelly* 
_i love the collection! its so cute n girly! - your just a freak jude <3_

 
Takes one to know one beeyotch! <3


----------



## mspixieears (Apr 11, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jude* 
_Takes one to know one beeyotch! <3_

 

You guys are hilarious!

Oh, damn! New fluidlines...wish I hadn't read that, now I'm all excited about _that_ collection.

Please let the new pencils not melt and make me look all skanky (or skankier, heh heh), please!


----------



## SMMY (Apr 11, 2006)

Okay, how many naysayers in here caved and bought something from the Sweetie Cakes collection anyway.
*raises hand and hangs head in shame*


----------



## Winthrop44 (Apr 11, 2006)

Not me. I got zippo. LOL


----------



## Corvs Queen (Apr 11, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Colorqueen* 
_What colors are coming out in Fluidlines?

I am so into liquidlast- I am willing to pass on the pigments from sweetiecake if necessary to save for them.

I only wish we could see this stuff so we could save for all of it- esp the new pigments coming out in June._

 
*Here you are my dear. I really like the blue-ish one.*

http://www.beautyplaza.de/board/inde...howtopic=28967


----------



## user4 (Apr 14, 2006)

i actually really like the collection... im not a huge fan (and actually really dislike) the glitter eye kohls or whatever they are. they are harsh as hell and that was just on my hand... i cant imagine how much it could irritate the eye... but i like most of the l/g and i really like the petit glosses... i like the quad... its pretty... i guess it could be a little too girlie (for me at least) but its def workable. i like it!!! and i actually wore the colors to work today... i still havent used the blue but eh... thats my least fave lol. i really like the purple!!! and ummmm, lets see, i think thats it!

JUDE STOP BEING SUCH A HATER!!!!!!


----------



## Shellamia (Apr 14, 2006)

I'm not too hot on it either- but it might grow on me if I see it again.


----------



## Sprout (Apr 14, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jude* 
_Who is not impressed with Sweetie Cake?


<ducks>_

 
The more pics I see, the less I want.  I wasn't interested at first, then some of the hype got to me.  Now, I may get Petit Four lipglass.  Maybe.  Possibly the 2 lightest pigments, but I honestly don't care too much either way on them.   They both look similar to things I already own.

Everything else just looks, blah to me.  If the glittery eye pencils had some warm shades in the collection, I'd go for them maybe, but no.  

And I really, really hate the pot glosses with the drizzle effect on them.  So 2004 Revlon.


----------



## booters78 (Apr 14, 2006)

I don't think I am going to get any of it..I wanting to get the quad but the colors look alot like ones that i already have..so poo..just i will just wait for something else..


----------



## user79 (Apr 14, 2006)

Went to the store today to take a closer look. Thumbs down from me. Everything was girly pink and mauve. Boring!

Although, I think it will be good for high-school girls wanting prom make-up I guess, which is the audience they want to target. The pencils were ok but not worth the $18.50 CAD in my opinion.

I left with nothing from the collection.


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Apr 14, 2006)

I went to the MAC store today planning on getting some Sweetie Cake.. The only things I got were the Pinked Mauve and Apricot pink pigments.  I thought I'd like the quad, but the colors looked too similar..  Seedy Pearl and Aquadisiac come to mind.. and the purple wasn't that outstanding..  I ended up passing on the glitterliners too because I realized I'm not a sparkle person.  The online swatches of this collection look better than in real life.


----------



## kannan (Apr 16, 2006)

i'm so sad to hear about the painful liners. i wonder if you seal them with she-laq or something it'd be better?


----------



## Dawn (Apr 16, 2006)

You know I saw it all at the counter the other day and didn't get a thing.  I will still keep it on my list of wants, but don't think there is anything I will actually purchase.


----------



## gigiproductions (Apr 16, 2006)

can u say womp womp
i was like WTF MAC
the pigments are eh but im only getting em cuz my friend is giving em to me as a gift
the pencils sucked except peacocked
and dejarose lg is better than sweetie cake imo
im just all blah over this
and that quad is effin fugly thank god im not a quad collector cuz yuck!
those are 12 yr old barbie colors..def not for moi..gimmie inventive eyes and thunder quad!


----------



## nicemeka (Apr 17, 2006)

I'm not really impressed with it either, i just ordered the Pigments to build up my collection.


----------



## pugmommy7 (Apr 18, 2006)

i get a creepy jon benet feeling from the sweetie cake model. saving my pennies for liquidlast and pearlizers


----------

